# Aktuelle, lohnenswerte Spiele



## exesus (11. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich bald einen neuen PC habe, wollte ich mal nach aktuellen Spielen fragen, die mal die Hardware richtig ausreizen, also z.b. ne schöne Grafik haben .
Natürlich hat man auch selber seine Spiele, aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich in den letzten Jahren immer auf die benötigten Anforderungen geguckt habe und dann doch nicht kaufen konnte/wollte.
Bzgl. der Genres bin ich komplett offen, ich schau sie mir eh noch an. Allerdings bevorzuge ich onlinespiele  Also purer Singleplayer ist nicht so meins, aber ggf. auch mal möglich .

Gruß
exesus


----------



## Malkolm (11. August 2015)

Wenn es dir rein um Grafikpracht geht wären z.B.:

- Witcher 3
- GTA 5
- AC:Unity
- (Star Citizen)


----------



## Mi-chan666 (11. August 2015)

Mag noch DOTA2 in den Raum werfen, wenn du Multiplayer magst. Grafisch natürlich nicht das geilste, macht aber Spaß 

Hier gibt es zwar kein Multiplayer oder ähnliches, aber grafisch ist es ganz toll: Cities: Skylines. 
Ist halt eine Städteaufbausimulation, Sim City ähnlich aber deutlich besser und macht grafisch wirklich was her. Außerdem kannst du dir das Spiel mit den tausenden von Mods so gestalten, wie du es gerne hättest.  Kann es nur empfehlen.

Witcher 3 ist natürlich auch genial und echt ein Augenschmaus.


----------



## exesus (11. August 2015)

Danke für eure Vorschläge, ich werde mir mal alle anschauen . GTA 5 wollte ich mir allerdings eh holen .

Zu StarCitizen: Ist das schon spielbar? Und wenn ja, inwiefern merkt man, dass es noch nciht fertig ist?


----------



## Kerkilabro (16. August 2015)

Viele Spiele die heute erscheinen sind auf Konsolen- Niveau, also relativ hübsch aber vom Umfang her gleichen sie den eines Toasters. Obwohl eine Tastatur über 50 Tasten hat, so werden davon nur maximal 4 bis 5 bei aktuellen Spielen benötigt (Gamepad- Niveau/ Mobile device- Niveau/Casual- Niveau) Das trifft auch auf andere Punkte zu.

Echte PC- Spiele gibt es kaum noch, und wenn es eins gibt dann ist es nicht das richtige genre. Star Citizen ist eine Hoffnung für den PC- Spieler aber trifft nicht jedermans Geschmack.

Meine Meinung


----------



## Ion (16. August 2015)

The Talos Principle + Road to Gehenna


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (16. August 2015)

Wie wäre es mit ARK Survival Evolved? Top Grafik die im jetzigen schlecht optimierten Zustand wirklich jede Hardware ausreizt 
(Ist noch Early Access läuft aber wirklich schon sehr gut und macht echt Laune)


----------



## facehugger (16. August 2015)

Kleine Augenöffner waren/sind zum Bleistift:


Crysis 1-3 
Metro 2033/Last Light 
BF3/4 
Far Cry 3/4 
Projekt Cars 
Bioshock Infinite 
Hard Reset 
Ryse-Sone of Rome 
Dragon Age Inquisition 
Dying Light 
Lords of the Fallen 
Alien Isolation 
natürlich mit allem auf Anschlag...

Gruß


----------



## Porsche2000 (18. August 2015)

SOMA wird ein Muss. Sowie auch Amnesia und Penumbra. Außerdem Gothic und Risen, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter und Neverdnding Nightmares.

Bis auf Penumbra und Gothic sind alle noch relativ aktuell, jedoch denke ich ist es wichtiger, dass ein Spiel richtig gut ist anstatt wie aktuell es ist. Was neue Spiele angeht ist SOMA der heißeste Kandidat.



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Echte PC- Spiele gibt es kaum noch, und wenn es eins gibt dann ist es nicht das richtige genre. Star Citizen ist eine Hoffnung für den PC- Spieler aber trifft nicht jedermans Geschmack.



Quatsch. Eher umgekehrt. Eigentlich sind die besten Spiele echte PC-Spiele, wie die von mir oben genannten. Es stellt sich jedoch die Frage, auf was für ein Niveau man steht.


----------



## Leob12 (19. August 2015)

Ori and the Blind Forest. Grafisch wirklich wunderschön


----------



## Veriquitas (19. August 2015)

Bioshock Infinite würde ich empfehlen wenn es aktuell sein soll ansonsten Bioshock 1 und Stalker wenn du bereit bist etwas ältere Titel zu spielen.


----------



## Aegon (19. August 2015)

exesus schrieb:


> [...] Aktuelle, lohnenswerte Spiele [...]
> [...] wollte ich mal nach aktuellen Spielen fragen, die mal die Hardware richtig ausreizen, also z.b. ne schöne Grafik haben [...]
> [...] Allerdings bevorzuge ich onlinespiele Also purer Singleplayer ist nicht so meins [...]





Porsche2000 schrieb:


> [...] Gothic [...]


Finde den Fehler 

Ansonsten, wenn es um die Ausreizung der technischen Möglichkeiten und damit der Grafik geht, ist Skyrim-modden nie verkehrt


----------



## Porsche2000 (20. August 2015)

Aegon schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler
> 
> Ansonsten, wenn es um die Ausreizung der technischen Möglichkeiten und damit der Grafik geht, ist Skyrim-modden nie verkehrt



Du bisset.


----------



## Gripschi (20. August 2015)

Skyforge

Macht ziemlich Laune und sieht Top aus.

ARK

Läuft auf einer 780Ti ganz gut, wenn man nicht grade von einem Vogel, Dino, Skorpion oder Säbelzahntiger gefressen wird


----------

